# Welcher Teichfilter für 15000 Liter bis .......



## ikke (24. Juni 2014)

Hallo erst mal.
Ich benötige schon wieder Hilfe. 
Da ich alle so toll beim Bau von meinem Teich unterstützt haben benötige ich jetzt Hilfe bei Teichfilter.
Ich habe mit jetzt weil es schnell (unerwartete 4 Wöchige Dienstreise ins Ausland) gehen musste einen Günstigen Filter gekauft.
*SunSun BioTeichfilter bis 90000l Durchlauffilter Teich Filter CBF-350C mit uv und so*
Das ist ja jetzt auch nicht der Oberhammer, Wasser ist zwar sauber aber ich habe ja auch noch keine Fische drin.
*E*igentlich wollte ich auf Schwerkraft gehen aber da bin ich von ab. Keine Zeit und Lust zu graben und mauern.
Ich habe jetzt einen Bodenablauf und eine provisorische Tonne in der Erde, von da ginge das denn los.
Wäre natürlich schön, den Filter mit zu verwenden.
*W*er hat Tipps für mich.
Habe auch schon mal gelesen das diese runden Siebfilter nicht schlecht sind Bogenfilter muss man immer so oft reinigen, dann schreiben andere wieder Vortex andere wieder IBC oder Regentonne. 
Ich weiß nicht, was jetzt.


----------



## Micha61 (26. Juni 2014)

Hallo ikke,

bei 15 m³ würde ich den Oase BioTec Screenmatic 36 empfehlen.

LG Micha


----------



## Moonlight (27. Juni 2014)

Hey Ikke, das auf dem Bild ist der ganze Filter?  Also wenn Fische drin sind wirst Du damit mehr Zeit mit Putzen und Reinigen verbringen als mit Deinem Job. Was da fehlt ist ne vernünftige Vorfilterung. Siebfilter wären ideal. Ob jetzt ein Kasten oder die runden Sifis in der Tonne, das ist eine Frage des Geldbeutels und der Optik.


----------



## koiteich1 (27. Juni 2014)

Micha61 schrieb:


> Hallo ikke,
> 
> bei 15 m³ würde ich den Oase BioTec Screenmatic 36 empfehlen.
> 
> LG Micha


 Der Oase Biotec 36 hatte an meinem 13m³ Teich auch gute Dienste geleistet aber nicht ohne zusätzliche Biokammer.
Mit Fischbesatz stimmen die angegebenen Werte von Oase absolut nicht !!!!!
Also Oase BioTec Screenmatic 36 und hinten drann eine Kammer mit Helix und das passt.
Wenn man aber die Oase Preise anschaut sollte man überlegen ob man soviel Geld für einen Filter ausgibt.
Ich würde vor den jetzigen Filter ein Siebfilter zb. US2 machen und hinten drann noch eine Biokammer und das müsste schon reichen bei "normalem" Besatz.


----------



## Tinky (27. Juni 2014)

Hi,

ich habe den * CBF-350 *und einen CS2 im Einsatz.
Mein Teich liegt in der prallen Sonne und ich habe viele Fische.
Den CS2 reinige ich 1x am Tag indem ich 1-2 Hände voll Grünzeug rausnehme (10 Sekunden) und ca. 1x in der Woche mit scharfem Wasserstrahl (ca. 1 Minute)
den CBF spüle ich ca. 1x in der Woche mit Schlauch durch (ca. 10 Minuten) und ca. 1x alle 8 Wochen hole ich die Schwämme raus und Matten um sie zu reinigen (30 Minuten)
Nachteil ist, dass der Bereich um den CBF wöchentlich mit grünem Schlammwasser geflutet wird und entsprechend aussieht 
Mein Wasser ist relativ "klar" bis auf 4-8 Wochen im Hochsommer.


----------



## Tinky (27. Juni 2014)

Achso den CS2 habe ich aus optischen Gründen nichtmal an den CBF vorgeschaltet ...der läuft solo


----------



## Moonlight (27. Juni 2014)

Tinky schrieb:


> Achso den CS2 habe ich aus optischen Gründen nichtmal an den CBF vorgeschaltet ...der läuft solo


 
Wenn Du den CS 2 vorschalten würdest, könntest Du den Reinigungsintervall von dem CBF erheblich erhöhen. Die Reinigung könnte sich dann auf 2x im Jahr reduzieren. Immerhin bleibt der Dreck dann im CS 2 hängen und nicht in den Matten des CBF. Die können dann ihrer eigentlichen Aufgabe, der Feinfilterung und Bakterienbesiedlung, nachgehen.
Einfach mal drüber nachdenken 

Mandy


----------



## ikke (28. Juni 2014)

Ja ich glaube so werde ich das machen. 
Bestelle mir erst mal ein CS2 den werde ich dann irgendwie vor meinem CBF bauen.
Dann mal sehen das ich die UV Einheit noch vor dem CS2 gebaut bekomme.  
Die Tonne werde ich dann durch einen Vortex ersetzen oder einen Bürstenfilter.
Zusätzlich werde ich wohl noch einen zweiten CS2 kaufen und diesen direkt mit dem Wasser aus dem Skimmer 
versorgen ohne weiteren Filter.
Na mal sehen ob das klappt.
Rasenmähen brauch ich jetzt ja nicht mehr.


----------



## Alfii147 (28. Juni 2014)

Bei mir läuft das so, eine 10000 L Pumpe pumpt das Wasser durch die UVC in den CS2, von dort dann in den CBF (allerdings nur 2 Kammern), von dort dann in einen 400 L Kammerfilter zurück in den Teich.

Ist eigentlich relativ simpel den Cs2 vor den CBF zuschließen. Habe mir eine 2 Box (mittlere) bestellt dazu noch einen Auslauf von Wiltec, dort kannst du dann schön deinen Cs2 vorschalten/verbinden.


----------



## Micha61 (29. Juni 2014)

Hallo ikke,

schöner Teich
Damit dies so bleibt, würde ich Dir unbedingt empfehlen, die Folie mit Ufermatten abzudecken!!!
Schutz vor UV Strahlen und scharfkantigem Eis, die von Na..Ga.. ist zu empfehlen.
Sieht zudem schöner aus und kannst sie auch noch, mit Bedendeckern bewachsen lassen.

LG Micha


----------



## ikke (29. Juni 2014)

Micha61 schrieb:


> Hallo ikke,
> 
> schöner Teich
> Damit dies so bleibt, würde ich Dir unbedingt empfehlen, die Folie mit Ufermatten abzudecken!!!
> ...


Hallo Micha.
Die Ufermatten werde ich auf jeden Fall noch einbauen.. Ich habe eine 1,52mm Nordfol EPDM Folie genommen
die wollte ich auch schützen. Von unten ist alles save da sind 8mm Flies und an den Ecken zusätzlich noch mal 6mm.


----------



## Tinky (30. Juni 2014)

Moonlight schrieb:


> Wenn Du den CS 2 vorschalten würdest, könntest Du den Reinigungsintervall von dem CBF erheblich erhöhen. Die Reinigung könnte sich dann auf 2x im Jahr reduzieren. Immerhin bleibt der Dreck dann im CS 2 hängen und nicht in den Matten des CBF. Die können dann ihrer eigentlichen Aufgabe, der Feinfilterung und Bakterienbesiedlung, nachgehen.
> Einfach mal drüber nachdenken
> 
> Mandy



Ja das stimmt natürlich.
Aber der CS2 ist aktuell gut "versteckt"...quasi nicht sichtbar. Würde ich ihn vor den CBF bauen wäre er sichtbar weil erhöht.
Das hat meine Frau eindeutig entschieden...muss ich halt 20x öfter putzen im Jahr 
Null Chance!


----------



## Micha61 (30. Juni 2014)

Hallo ikke,

der Aufwand mit der Abdeckung der Folie, wird sich lohnen !!
Zurück zum Thema:
Auch wenn der Preis, des Oase 36 erst ein mal abschreckt, noch ein wenig das Teil aufgemotzt
http://forum.oase-livingwater.com/b...5469-probleme-mit-biotec-12-18-36/index2.html
und Du hast auf wenig Platz, einen guten Filter.

LG Micha


----------



## ikke (5. Juli 2014)

Bin immer noch bei der Filterplanung.
Welchen Vorfilter würdet Ihr nehmen.
Filterbürsten
Compactsieve II
oder SIFI 300
Wobei mir der SIFI 300 eigentlich zu viel Strom für die Pumpe verbraucht.


----------



## Alfii147 (5. Juli 2014)

Dann bleibt nur noch der Cs II wenn dir der Sifi zu viel verbraucht...
Habe diesen auch erst seit kurzen, nicht schlecht was dieser herausholt.


----------

